# PUPPIA harness



## CharleyFirpo (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm wondering whether it's worth buying, since it looks nice and comfortable. Any opinion about it?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a puppia harness for each of my guys and I like them. I think they are comfortable and
I feel secure because I know they won't be able to get out of the harness. 

Debbie


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i do not like them as my dee dee is a yorkie and she backed out of them a few times and on other dog groups the same has happened as the neck is real loose - i prefer step in harnesses now as it does not affect the trachea. My boy yorkie did not slip out of puppia but he would pull and it hit on his trachea and he would choke so for those two reasons I do not care for them.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

The Puppia harnesses are awesome! Daisy has a really cute pink one, it is comfortable because it is kind of padded and I noticed that if she is wearing it for an extended amount of time that she doesn't mat with the puppia like she does with just a regular harness. I highly suggest them, we also had a camo print one for our pug when we had him. :thumbsup:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Mateo has one also and I like it. I think he is comfortable in it and I like the way it looks on him. I also have several other step in harnesses and they are also nice. When Mateo's hair was longer the the puppia one did make his hair mat a little bit.


Here's the one Mateo has

[attachment=47099icture_3.png]


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jan 19 2009, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709196


> Mateo has one also and I like it. I think he is comfortable in it and I like the way it looks on him. I also have several other step in harnesses and they are also nice. When Mateo's hair was longer the the puppia one did make his hair mat a little bit.
> 
> 
> Here's the one Mateo has
> ...



Harley & Dakota have that same style - and I LOVE them! Dakota used to be able to back out of her regular harness, and has never been able to do that with her Puppia harness.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Puppia now has a step in harness which I don't think any dog could get out of if it is fitted properly. Bogie just got one, and I love. it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 18 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709193


> i do not like them as my dee dee is a yorkie and she backed out of them a few times and on other dog groups the same has happened as the neck is real loose - i prefer step in harnesses now as it does not affect the trachea. My boy yorkie did not slip out of puppia but he would pull and it hit on his trachea and he would choke so for those two reasons I do not care for them.[/B]


Perhaps the next size smaller is all you need. They can fit very snug while slipping over the head, but that way they aren't too big around the neck. If you have a fluff that is just simply in between sizes for the Type A harness, then there is also the other style harness, Type B, that doesn't slip over the head but velcros as well as clasps in the back with a double d ring. They look like this:

[attachment=47100uppiaDottyTypeB.jpg]

I love these harnesses and highly recommend them for when they are in the booster seat in your car. I think the broader and softer the harness, the less potential for damage or harm in the event of a collision. Just think of the damage a seatbelt can do to us.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I think the puppia harnesses are more comfortable for the dogs. My two don't fight the puppia like they do some others.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 18 2009, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709208


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 18 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709193





> i do not like them as my dee dee is a yorkie and she backed out of them a few times and on other dog groups the same has happened as the neck is real loose - i prefer step in harnesses now as it does not affect the trachea. My boy yorkie did not slip out of puppia but he would pull and it hit on his trachea and he would choke so for those two reasons I do not care for them.[/B]


Perhaps the next size smaller is all you need. They can fit very snug while slipping over the head, but that way they aren't too big around the neck. If you have a fluff that is just simply in between sizes for the Type A harness, then there is also the other style harness (type B) that doesn't slip over the head but velcros as well as clasps in the back with a double d ring. They look like this:

[attachment=47100uppiaDottyTypeB.jpg]

I love these harnesses and highly recommend them for when they are in the booster seat in your car. I think the broader and softer the harness, the less potential for damage or harm in the event of a collision. Just think of the damage a seatbelt can do to us.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lilly has both styles but we prefer the step in one they now make. It is very easy to put on and I think it seems very secure. Lilly has never gotten out of either style. If the neck area is loose enough that your dog can get out of it, it is definitely too big!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Jan 18 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709217


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 18 2009, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709208





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 18 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709193





> i do not like them as my dee dee is a yorkie and she backed out of them a few times and on other dog groups the same has happened as the neck is real loose - i prefer step in harnesses now as it does not affect the trachea. My boy yorkie did not slip out of puppia but he would pull and it hit on his trachea and he would choke so for those two reasons I do not care for them.[/B]


Perhaps the next size smaller is all you need. They can fit very snug while slipping over the head, but that way they aren't too big around the neck. If you have a fluff that is just simply in between sizes for the Type A harness, then there is also the other style harness (type B) that doesn't slip over the head but velcros as well as clasps in the back with a double d ring. They look like this:

[attachment=47100uppiaDottyTypeB.jpg]

I love these harnesses and highly recommend them for when they are in the booster seat in your car. I think the broader and softer the harness, the less potential for damage or harm in the event of a collision. Just think of the damage a seatbelt can do to us.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lilly has both styles but we prefer the step in one they now make. It is very easy to put on and I think it seems very secure. Lilly has never gotten out of either style. If the neck area is loose enough that your dog can get out of it, it is definitely too big!
[/B][/QUOTE]
They've been making the Type B for some time now. They aren't really new. I've had the Type B all summer long, ever since I opened my store. I love them both for different reasons. In the car booster seat I prefer the Type A because it's difficult to attach both D rings with the tether clasp. Also, if you want to leave the harness on for whatever reason, when there is not a lead attached to the D rings on the Type B, they hit against each other and you can hear them clicking. LOL Not a big deal but can get on my nerves from time to time. But Zoe much prefers her Type B harness because it doesn't slip over her head. And the Type B looks more like an outfit. So I really love both types and use them for different reasons.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

it fit her around waist but neck was too big but yorkies are not as broad in chest as maltese are so may be the difference but at first i bought every color but i do not like anything high up on the neck at all anymore as mine are pullers and i do not like them hacking. Maybe the step in style is better though as i have the first version.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i was going to get a puppia harness, but ended up getting a buddy belt harness for paddy. it's a step in one and i read great reviews for it

i love it... great quality, attractive (i got him a baby blue one), doesn't mat him at all, and it fits him well and i feel very safe when he wears it

http://www.buddy-belts.com/m_37.asp

the puppia harnesses are cute though! i like all the styles they come in


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 18 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709225


> it fit her around waist but neck was too big but yorkies are not as broad in chest as maltese are so may be the difference but at first i bought every color but i do not like anything high up on the neck at all anymore as mine are pullers and i do not like them hacking. Maybe the step in style is better though as i have the first version.[/B]


The girth on the Type A harness is VERY adjustable. The XS adusts all the way up to the smallest girth of the Small, the Small adusts all the way up to the smallest girth of the Medium, etc. So fitting around the girth is not the critical part of fitting the type A Puppia harness. It's the part that slips over the head. I've sold tons of these and I will admit that the only time I could not properly fit the type A harness was on 2 Yorkie brothers. The XS was too small to slip over their heads. The Small actually worked well and they could not back out while walking. But the ornery boys would pull their front legs up through neck and try to wriggle out when their mommy and daddy were sitting at an outdoor restaurant. LOL But the Type B worked beautifully. They so far have been the only Yorkies...actually the only dogs I could not fit with the Type A harness correctly. If fitted correctly, any pressure from pulling is on the breast bone, not the trachea, even though the style does come up higher around the neck area.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i know a lady chattiesmom she makes the silk step in ones but that is on yorkietalk.com not sure if she sells on here. the silk keeps the hair from matting as well. I checked out the buddy belts as well. Did you get the soft one as some seemed hard but they have little velcro pads that go over the leather. I think i have bought every type of harness lol but really like the step ins the best after reading about owners with collapsed trachea I am very cautious of the neck


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lol yep that is what she did -- we were walking and she stopped and backed right out of it and took off to a neighbors house with a dog and was sitting on the front porch wanting to go visit. I have read on my yorkie groups though this happens alot and alot of people have returned them for this reason  They are cute and why i bought every color  I do not use them now for walking at all. My boy yorkie it fit perfectly around neck but when he pulls he starts choking so we stopped using it on him too. I think it is fine if you do not have a puller but if you have a puller do the other type. 



QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 18 2009, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709235


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 18 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709225





> it fit her around waist but neck was too big but yorkies are not as broad in chest as maltese are so may be the difference but at first i bought every color but i do not like anything high up on the neck at all anymore as mine are pullers and i do not like them hacking. Maybe the step in style is better though as i have the first version.[/B]


The girth on the Type A harness is VERY adjustable. The XS adusts all the way up to the smallest girth of the Small, the Small adusts all the way up to the smallest girth of the Medium, etc. So fitting around the girth is not the critical part of fitting the type A Puppia harness. It's the part that slips over the head. I've sold tons of these and I will admit that the only time I could not properly fit the type A harness was on 2 Yorkie brothers. The XS was too small to slip over their heads. The Small actually worked well and they could not back out while walking. But the ornery boys would pull their front legs up through neck and try to wriggle out when their mommy and daddy were sitting at an outdoor restaurant. LOL But the Type B worked beautifully. They so far have been the only Yorkies...actually the only dogs I could not fit with the Type A harness correctly. If fitted correctly, any pressure from pulling is on the breast bone, not the trachea, even though the style does come up higher around the neck area.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 18 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709239


> lol yep that is what she did -- we were walking and she stopped and backed right out of it and took off to a neighbors house with a dog and was sitting on the front porch wanting to go visit. I have read on my yorkie groups though this happens alot and alot of people have returned them for this reason  They are cute and why i bought every color  I do not use them now for walking at all. My boy yorkie it fit perfectly around neck but when he pulls he starts choking so we stopped using it on him too. I think it is fine if you do not have a puller but if you have a puller do the other type.[/B]


No...if it's fitted properly, or should I say if it fits the dog properly, a puller can pull all they want and it will not cause that choking. All the pressure is on the breast bone. No pressure at all around the throat.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

wierd then as it fit him perfectly -could be the fit of the yorkie as he is a yorkie -- i will test it out now on demi again lol as i am curious as she is a puller too 


QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 18 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709245


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 18 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709239





> lol yep that is what she did -- we were walking and she stopped and backed right out of it and took off to a neighbors house with a dog and was sitting on the front porch wanting to go visit. I have read on my yorkie groups though this happens alot and alot of people have returned them for this reason  They are cute and why i bought every color  I do not use them now for walking at all. My boy yorkie it fit perfectly around neck but when he pulls he starts choking so we stopped using it on him too. I think it is fine if you do not have a puller but if you have a puller do the other type.[/B]


No...if it's fitted properly, or should I say if it fits the dog properly, a puller can pull all they want and it will not cause that choking. All the pressure is on the breast bone. No pressure at all around the throat.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well it sounds to me as though it was not fitting him perfectly if the neck was as loose as you say. Again, the girth is VERY adjustable so just because you were able to adjust a size Small to fit his girth perfectly, you could possibly also adjust the girth of the size XS to fit perfectly. I'm just trying to make sure you understand because it sounds to me like you're still confused about the fit between the girth and the part that slips over the head. You have to make sure the part that slips over the head is not too big. But I do think that the fact that the skull of the Yorkie is similar in size as a Malt, but their chest is not as broad, that the Type A may not be the best choice for them. On the two brothers that I was referring to, their parents were very impressed that even though they pulled they were not choking.

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 18 2009, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709248


> wierd then as it fit him perfectly -could be the fit of the yorkie as he is a yorkie -- i will test it out now on demi again lol as i am curious as she is a puller too
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 18 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709245





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 18 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709239





> lol yep that is what she did -- we were walking and she stopped and backed right out of it and took off to a neighbors house with a dog and was sitting on the front porch wanting to go visit. I have read on my yorkie groups though this happens alot and alot of people have returned them for this reason  They are cute and why i bought every color  I do not use them now for walking at all. My boy yorkie it fit perfectly around neck but when he pulls he starts choking so we stopped using it on him too. I think it is fine if you do not have a puller but if you have a puller do the other type.[/B]


No...if it's fitted properly, or should I say if it fits the dog properly, a puller can pull all they want and it will not cause that choking. All the pressure is on the breast bone. No pressure at all around the throat.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah i understand and tried it several times and i have the xs and the small and still did same thing. I think it is the yorkie fit vs the maltese fit. I think it is the chest because even as dexter grew it was still riding up his neck and why i went to step ins as it drove me crazy as most harnesses hit right on the neck. I may have to try the new one as i like the patterns and the padding of it.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

We recently bought one and used it for a while. I thought it was working out great until I noticed that I think it causes irritation under arm pit area. Its not the size issue because it seems to fit well. It may have something to do with the fact that Miko pulls a lot on our walks. ANyways, I stopped using it... it was pricey though (i think ~$30 or so). We went back to a regular harness.


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

I looked at the Puppia harness but was afraid it would be too hot here in SC when it gets humid and miserable in the summer. Plus, Biscuit likes to stop and swim in my neighbor's pond on the way to and from our walk in the hot summer, he drinks and cools off and is ready to go again. His regular harness finally got stiff from all that wet and drying out and all the harnesses I've looked at don't have an adjustment in length so they seem to hit him right behind the front leg, which looks uncomfortable to me. 

I ended up getting him a step in harness that is thin and as someone else said, it doesn't hit his trachea. Its adjustable and I can put it on over his sweater or coat when its cold out too. I really love the step in harness best of anything I've tried.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Jan 18 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709230


> i was going to get a puppia harness, but ended up getting a buddy belt harness for paddy. it's a step in one and i read great reviews for it
> 
> i love it... great quality, attractive (i got him a baby blue one), doesn't mat him at all, and it fits him well and i feel very safe when he wears it
> 
> ...



I also have a Buddy Belt for Haiku. I love this harness. Haiku is very comfortable in it and it is very secure.


----------



## CharleyFirpo (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys, I'll think about it!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Both Lacie and Tilly wear the Puppia harnesses and they're great. This is also what we use for car rides to attach to their car seats. Our fav is the regular style (like the red one above).


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Both my fluffs have one. I love them. Since the weather has gotten cooler..I've been putting the harness on over a tank. Its so cute.


----------

